# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) برنامج برامج سامسونج ستار واى فاى تحميل برامج سامسونج ستار واى فاى S5230W

## البوب شريف

برامج سامسونج ستار واى فاى تحميل برامج سامسونج ستار واى فاى S5230W
لعشاق السامسونج الان تقدر تحمل برامج سامسونج ستار واى فاى S5230W  مجموعة من البرامج والتطبيقات الرائعة والجديدة الخاصة بجهاز السامسونج  ستار واى فاى والاهم من ذلك ان مجموعة البرامج برابط واحد سريع التحميل  ومباشر وتشمل البرامج الاتية:
برنامج القران الكريم لسامسونج S5230W والبرنامج يمكنك من ترجمة القران الكريم باللغة الانجليزية
برنامج أوبرا ميني اوبرا مينى لتصفح الانترنت لسامسونج ستار واى فاى
برنامج التقوويم القمرى التقويم القمري
برنامج القاموس SlovoEd قاموس
برنامج ايفان مشغل MP3 مشغل MO3 لسامسونج سامسونج S5230W ستار واي فاي
برنامج صور بيكاسا متصفح متصفح الصور برنامج وتطبيق بيكاسا لسامسونج S5230W
برنامج الدى جى دي جي خلاطة
برنامج لتصفح الانترنت UCWEB متصفح 7.3
برنامج تنزيل وتحميل الفيديو من اليوتيوب يوتيوب تحميل لجهاز S5230W
برنامج قص وتقطيع MP3 على سامسونج ستار واى فاى MP3 كتر
تطبيق الحماية من الفيروسات برنامج S5230W كاسبرلسامسونج S5230W
برنامج تجميع مقاطع واشرطة الفيديو فى مقطع واحد على جهازك أول فيديو
برنامج لتشغيل الفيديوعلى اليوتيوب بلدي يوتيوب لاعب لسامسونج استار واى فاى
الترخيص / الترخيص: مجانى- المجانية وإلى محاولة
التوافق: سامسونج ستار واى فاى
S5230W   الحجم: (4.7 MB)     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيرا 
طرح بقمة الروعة 
لا تحرمنا من جديدك 
ودى وإحترامى

----------

